# The best possible collar?



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We try look after our GSDs coat very well. We chose Hills healthy advantage for his food. We
Groom him lightly every night. We love the shine his coat has. Our concern is the area under his collar. What effect will the collar have? What is the best collar for him? He is almost three months old. We would like to keep his coat as nice as possible. Is a rolled leather, with a soft inside the best? Money isn't important.

Thanks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome.
I know you didn't ask about food, but if money is not important, do consider checking here for one that is better than Hill's Healthy Advantage. 
It is not healthy, and there is no advantage. It lists corn as the first ingredient. Your dog needs meat.

Hill's Science Diet Healthy Advantage Dog Food | Review and Rating
Please check that website for the best foods that contain lots of meat, and find one that works for you and your dog. 

As far as the collar, many people like the rolled leather ones and the fur savers.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

When in the house my dogs have always used just a choke chain, its simple, its light and its easy on/off and does not mess with their fur, for outside like walks or training I use just a plain flat leather collar which is taken off once we get back inside... and I would have to agree with Sunflower if money is not an issue I would not be feeding Hills, Corn is the first ingredient as well as the main ingredient and your dog needs meet not corn as corn cannot be digested...


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Food is a touchy subject here. We tried about three different foods with Baron. Arcana was the first one.
He would eat around it, during the transition period. The Hills one is the only one he'll eat.
We'll do some more research on our end. See if we can find one Baron will eat. Thanks for the link.
We have another vet appointment on Monday. I'll run it by her again.
The fact is, we LOVE Baron. And want him as healthy as possible. Food is probably the single most important thing we can control. We'll do our part.
Thanks for the collar info, also.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

How about leaving his collar off when he is in your home? That is what I do, but I am a little neurotic. I am afraid that my dogs' collars will get caught on something when I am not home and they will strangle themselves.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I love a nice rolled leather collar for my shepherd. I recently bought her a pretty nylon one for spring and so far it hasn't matted down her hair.

I'll also agree with the other posters that if you can afford it, definitely get the dog on better quality food. It's the easiest thing to improve the quality of the coat and the smell of your dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rolled leather if you must use a collar.

My dogs do not wear them at home. They will chew leather collars off of each other, and the fur-saver is likely to get the links stuck on things (such as the top of a chain link gate when the dog jumps up to see what is on the other side).

Any collar with tags is likely to get the tags hung on things. Floor vent grates are particularly dangerous. The round ends of chain collars will also hang up in the floor vents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would definitely not leave a choke chain collar on a dog all the time. I'm not a fan of them in general, and haven't used one in over 20 years, but even then it was for training only. 

I like collars with quick release buckles, so I can get them off quickly in an emergency. It hasn't ever been an issue for me, but you never know. Also, mine swim in the bay and the ocean and get coated with sand and mud, so I like plain nylon adjustable collars that can be hosed off or run through the washer when they get dirty. I see a lot of pretty collars, and I like the look of rolled leather, especially since I have longcoats, but I can't imagine what they'd end up looking like after my dogs wore them awhile! 

Keep in mind that at 3 months old he's nowhere near his adult weight, so if you get him a nice collar now it probably won't fit for very long. I'd get something inexpensive for now, and then once he's stopped growing you can get something nicer.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I currently have a flat cheep nylon collar on Emma that has the quick release buckle on it. I keep it on her all the time as I can hear the jingle of the tags and know where she is - well most of the time. I keep it loose ( I can get the flat of my hand underneath). If she really wanted to she could get out of it.

I have had no fur issues at all.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Riverdan, have you ever considered or looked into feeding RAW? Like you said, food is a touchy subject here, but I think if you do the research, you'll find that a raw diet might be more beneficial than kibble. 

Not trying to preach it to anyone, but if you haven't, check out the site that Lori, a moderator here created. It explains RAW very well... I agree 100% that food is the one most important thing we as owners can control. And if you want him to be as healthy as possible, you should definitely read Lori's site. It take a little more effort on your part, but like you, I want my pup as healthy as possible and I'm willing to do what I can for him.

Here's the link: Raw Feeding


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Also, where are the mandatory pictures?


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Mog said:


> Also, where are the mandatory pictures?


I am using a tablet. I can't link pictures with it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't leave collars on my dogs unless we are off the property, reason being, to many accidents can happen , getting hung by a collar. And I would NEVER leave a choke collar on my dogs, that's really asking for trouble. I don't know how many stories I've read , owner comes home and dog is dead, because his collar got hung up on something, they struggle and strangle themselves That includes in a crate.

Of course if you are supervising them, any type of flat buckle collar is the way to go.

When mine are young, I use flat buckle nylon collars, but again, they only wear them when off property.

The food, well I am not a fan of Hill's 'anything', but my opinion is, whatever works for your dog

Congrats on your new puppy


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I used to leave a nylon collar with a buckle on my girl 24/7 but then I started taking it off when we are home.

One of the other major benefits I notice already is that when I reach for her neck area since I put a collar on her and take it off up to 10 times a day (we live in an apartment so her tags are on outside) is she's not one of those dogs that jumps around and tries to dance away when you go to grab her collar. So, outside when I go to grab her collar she sits very still because half the time I'm putting a leash on her to keep her close and ruining her fun, and the other half of the time when I'm touching her collar I'm taking the collar off and she knows she gets to go wherever she wants.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Mog said:


> Also, where are the mandatory pictures?


Here's Baron at 13 weeks old. Watching the Geese.










Here he is at 8 weeks, at home.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Just so everyone knows. We went with a nylon collar, with a buckle. We only put it on to go outside.
Thanks for all the replays.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Cute!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

mego said:


> I used to leave a nylon collar with a buckle on my girl 24/7 but then I started taking it off when we are home.
> 
> One of the other major benefits I notice already is that when I reach for her neck area since I put a collar on her and take it off up to 10 times a day (we live in an apartment so her tags are on outside) is she's not one of those dogs that jumps around and tries to dance away when you go to grab her collar. So, outside when I go to grab her collar she sits very still because half the time I'm putting a leash on her to keep her close and ruining her fun, and the other half of the time when I'm touching her collar I'm taking the collar off and she knows she gets to go wherever she wants.


Thanks for the great tip. We have been keeping Barons collar off at home. Now he gets happy every time we reach for his neck. He knows we are going out for some fun.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly, the best collars out there have to be collars made by Stillwater Kennel Supply. He makes some really high quality and durable dog collars. His collars aren't just for pit bulls, they're for almost any breed of dog including GSDs.

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars


----------

